# Snow Chief (MTD) SC5230H



## Snowfort (Oct 23, 2019)

So I picked up an old Snowblower from an estate sale a couple of weeks ago. Pretty rough shape. I managed to get the engine running by way of a new carb/hoses/spark plug. The auger works, but I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't drive (I'm fairly new to snow blowers)... After watching some youtube videos I figured out it must be something with the transmission. So I flipped it on its end and discovered there are some parts missing... (please see the link for pictures) I've looked on toolparts direct to find out most of them are discontinued. Great.
I'm not above yanking the engine and building a go-cart, but I'd really like to revive this machine.
Any advice?


Pictures: https://imgur.com/a/5NRcuYT


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Unless you can get a donor machine, I would probably sell that one for parts.


The wheels alone will fetch a few bucks.


If you had to buy the entire friction drive setup, it would be way to much. Just my opinion.


----------



## Snowfort (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm starting to figure out that it wouldn't be cheap to buy new parts, that's for sure. I've got a total of $50 in it, would probably try to sell it for that... if I can't find a cheap unit that is!


Thanks again!


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Have to agree with oneacer. The friction wheel configuration is not your typical current or even 20 to 30 year old MTD setup. If it was, then boneyard parts would be plentiful. Secondly, that Tucumseh Snow King is a dual shaft engine. These aren't plentiful and I'm not sure there is any demand for a 5Hp. 8s and 10s are the most desirable. Therefore, IMHO try and sell the whole thing for parts or sell the engine and wheels for what you can get and scrap the rest. It'll come back from China as a brake disc or rebar.


----------

